# Installation aborted (status 7)



## Austin (Jul 4, 2012)

Okay I had a problem where my phone wouldn't boot so i went through a whole episode flashing odin to get back to stock. I flashed the rooted img, and now i want to flash cm10. Before i flashed into stock, I got this installation aborted (status 7) error when trying to update AOKP JB, then i tried to use CM10, and still same thing. So thats why i went back to stock. Now I'm still getting this error, i don't want to flash so i dont have to go through an hour of flashing through odin. Anyone know whats causing this?

EDIT: Unlocked Verizon, just on stock rooted.

Full error installing :....
Installing update...
assert faild : getprop ("ro.product.device") == "d2vzw" I I getprop("ro.build.product") == "E: Error in /sdcard/cm-10-20120818-unnofficial-d2vzw.zip
(status 7)
Installation aborted

EDIT: SOLVED! I know no one could help me cause it was late, I used twrp, but i didn't wipe!

Feel free to lock if needed.


----------

